# T-shirts with cut tags



## twocents (Aug 22, 2011)

Hello all, I just bought a big bulk lot of blank t-shirts from a guy who told me he had a store that closed. It was 600 shirts, I gave them a quick check when I paid him but when I got home I see most all of the shirts have the neck tags cut down the middle. Are these factory rejects or irregulars? A bunch of the port and Co are sliced and have a red arrow sticker on them. Damn, I am feeling quite jerked right about now


----------



## jfish (Feb 26, 2010)

What brand are they port co? I would def give the guy a shout and ask him as I would be pretty upset although im sure you paid pennies on the dollar for the lot. IF he mentioned nothing of this then thats simply bad business and ethics also very poor salesmanship. No wonder they went out of business right? 

If you paid a decent amount them I would ask for partial refund or return. 

You can print custom tags yourself which I am doing now for most of my own shirts in my "line" I guess you could call it and I am doing printed tags for a customers order right now but its somewhat a rare request. although they specifically ordered removable tags. 

Let me know how it works, maybe post a pic or two of the tags and the shirts and or seams. I might be willing to buy a few cheap if they are alright?


----------



## rena PEAK (Oct 22, 2011)

It's really annoy. Would it be easy to replace the tags?


----------



## twocents (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks Jfish, No the guy did not mention anything about them, he told me they were new and in perfect condition. I paid $550 for 600 shirts. There are plenty of good ones in the lot too, around 40 long sleeve AAAs which look good, some Steve and Barrys ts that look good, but the majority do have cut tags, and as I went through a bunch of the sleeveless in the lot they all have stains. So basically yes the guy got me pretty good, I called him back several times and suprise suprise he does not answer. The Port & Co are the majority of the lot in black t-shirts, and every one had the tags cut down the middlle, they have the arrow strickers on them but the blemishes they point to are so small and barely noticeable, it is the tags that draw attention to something being wrong I think. How do you print your own tags up? Do you sew them in yourself or pay someone for the job? Thanks for the answers much appreciated


----------



## Nal Sons (Sep 3, 2011)

Hello,

Thanks for sharing your information, Really some Steve and Barry's that look good, but the majority do have cut tags. I am highly appreciated.

Thanks
Nal Sons


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

cut tags are seconds or irregulars. it could mean the color is off, the size is off, there is a belmish or the material is not up to spec like too much filler. also, the black shirts could be a previous color and were dyed black.


----------

